# Barnard Castle rural carpark.



## Fisherman (May 24, 2022)

Does anyone know or have used the historical England rural carpark near Barnard Castle. I see there is a charge involved. Any info would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotia (May 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Does anyone know or have used the historical England rural carpark near Barnard Castle. I see there is a charge involved. Any info would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sure someone posted something on the sister site a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Scotia (May 24, 2022)

On second thoughts may have been Bamburgh,  it begins with a B why no give it a try.


----------



## jagmanx (May 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Does anyone know or have used the historical England rural carpark near Barnard Castle. I see there is a charge involved. Any info would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Ask Dominic !


----------



## barryd (May 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Does anyone know or have used the historical England rural carpark near Barnard Castle. I see there is a charge involved. Any info would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Is that the one at Eggleston Abbey?  I ate some chips in it this afternoon if it is.  I think its a couple of quid, pay by phone. No services. Its quite small but picturesque.  If it were me I wouldnt want to stay there if there was more than one other van. There are houses behind and it does get full of cars at busy times.  Nice spot though.   I live just round the corner.  The approach road is very short but steep and narrow and full of holes.  Care needed in a big van but Ive seen big coach builts etc in there.


----------



## Fisherman (May 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> Is that the one at Eggleston Abbey?  I ate some chips in it this afternoon if it is.  I think its a couple of quid, pay by phone. No services. Its quite small but picturesque.  If it were me I wouldnt want to stay there if there was more than one other van. There are houses behind and it does get full of cars at busy times.  Nice spot though.   I live just round the corner.  The approach road is very short but steep and narrow and full of holes.  Care needed in a big van but Ive seen big coach builts etc in there.


Thanks Barry, we would not be arriving until around 7 at night and leaving around 8 next morning. I have a 6m van, used to driving in difficult roads. And yes it’s the carpark at Eggleston Abbey.


----------



## barryd (May 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Thanks Barry, we would not be arriving until around 7 at night and leaving around 8 next morning. I have a 6m van, used to driving in difficult roads.



You will be totally fine in there then between those times.  There was only us in the car and one small camper van this afternoon around 4:30pm.  Weekends and holidays it can get rammed.  Abbey is free to go round and is worth exploring as is a walk along the Tees.  If you want to explore Barney then I think Morrisons car park which is pay and display is now free after 2pm.  You might get parked on the road away from the town centre.  If you need any other info of the local area in Teesdale and North Yorkshire, let me know.


----------

